# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  5 filmat me te bukur shqiptar te gjitha koherave!

## denku

Cilet jane per ju 5 filmat me te bukur shqiptar deri tani?
Jepni vleresimin tuaj duke u bazuar tek aktoret kryesore,regjisoret apo batutat qe do ngelen te pranishme ne bashkebisedime gjithmone.
pershendetje!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brari

Per mua  jane:


1-  Skenderbeu (fantastik eshte ai film)

2-  Nentori dyte ( ai filmi me Sander Prosin si ismail qemali etj. )

3-  Perballimi ( me perpjekjet per sigurimin e bukes per njerzit)

4-  Udhetim ne pranvere ( ai shoferi me liljanen qe shetisin neper Shqiperi).

5-  Dyel i heshtur ( filmi megjithse luhet ne nji anije dhe nga 3 artiste eshte plot  "AKSHËN" e te mban  ne tension).

----------


## BobbyGirl

Teme interesante kjo. Per mua do te ishin 5 filmat me te bukur si me poshte:
1- Udha e shkronjave.
2- Kesulkuqe mbi mure.
3- Perballimi.
4- Bolero.
5-Kali i bardhe.

----------


## Vicky11

Bobby girl, filmi e ka titullin "Lulekuqe permbi mure" , jo Kesulkuqet .

Per mua filmat me te mire jane: 
Skenderbeu
Vdekja e kalit
Gjenerali i ushtrise te vdekur
Lulekuqet permbi mure
Nentori i dyte

----------


## denku

Deri tani Skenderbeu dhe Nentori i dyte kryesojne me nga dy vota secili.
Po ju te tjeret cilet filma do vleresonit ne top 5?
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

1) Skenderbeu (Pa dyjshim. Realizim pothuaj Hollivudian, per kohen).
2) Lulekuqe mbi Mure (i vetmi film shqiptar qe me ka bere te qaj {isha dhe i vogel ama...})
3) Nentori i Dyte
4) Duel i Heshtur (me Rikard Larjen - [e drejte verejtja Denku]).
5) Perralle nga e Kaluara (realizimi me perfekt shqiptar per zhanrin e komedise).

----------


## eni3

1-Skenderbeu
2-Flutura ne gabinen time
3-Eja

----------


## Enkela B.

edhe une kisha votuar po nuk i kam pare te gjitha filmat.
po me pelqen ajo flutura ne kabinen time, dhe bolero eshte shume film real.

----------


## Letersia 76

BOLERO
GJENERALI I USHTERISE SE VDEKUR
KAPEDANI
ZEMRA E NENES
PERRALLE NGA E KALUARA

----------


## BlondiE_18

Edhe keshtu edhe ashtu
Ne shtepine tone
Bolero
Mimoza llastica :ngerdheshje: 
Zemra e nenes

----------


## BlondiE_18

hmmmm mu kujtuan 3 filma te tjere:
Dora e ngrohte
Zonja nga qyteti
Shoqja nga fshati

----------


## Di68

1-Kapedani
2-Lukekuqe mbi mure
3-Zonja nga qyteti
4-Beni ecen vete
5-Dueli i Heshtur

----------


## MI CORAZON

Komisari i drites
  Kapedani
  Malet me blerim mbuluar
  Plage te vjetra [sa simpatik ishte ai Frroku qe vrau kemben  :buzeqeshje:  ]
  Balle per balle

----------


## denku

Nje korrigjim miqesor per Orionin :ngerdheshje: uel i heshtur me Rikard Larjen!
Pas ketyre vleresimeve te pakta ,por me vlere filmat me shume vota jane:
Skenderbeu-4 vota
Lulekuqe mbi mur-4 vota
Bolero-4 vota
Nentori i Dyte-3 vota
Duel i heshtur-3 vota
Kapedani-3 vota
Vazhdoni cuna e goca se Kinematografia jone nuk mbaron me kaq,apo jo?
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eliza1

1 - Luleluqet mbi mure.

2 - Bolero 

3 - Sllogans (e kam pare ne kinema para pak muajsh ne Shqiperi,  eshte shume i bukur,mos e lini pa pare).

4 - Zonja nga qyteti.

5 - Perralle nga e kaluara.

----------


## eliza1

6 - Skenderbeu. 

7 - Kur xhirohej nje film.

e di qe ishte fjala vetem per pese filma po nuk mund te rrija dot pa shkruar edhe keto.

----------


## Pasiqe

1. Udha e shkronjave
2. Komisari i drites
3. Kapedani
4. Zonja nga qyteti
5. Perballimi
6. Lulekuqe mbi mure
7. Skenderbeu
8. Kur xhirohej nje film

----------


## Alesia

1- Zemra e nenes
2- Perralle nga e kaluara
3- Lulekuqe mbi mure
4- Ata ishin kater
5- Skenderbeu

I kam radhitur sipas preferences e ime..............

----------


## Taulant _NYC

5 , me mire 15 se 5 jan pak megjithate mendimi im :
1- Skenderbeu.
2- Ja Vdekje ja Liri .
3- Nentori i dyte . 
4- Horizonte te hapura ( nuk e di a ju kujtohet )
5- Flutura ne kabinen time.

----------


## Osvald

Per mua jane keta:
Kapedani
Lulekuqet mbi mure
Zonja nga qyteti
Gjenerali i ushtrise vdekur (varianti i pare, se me pelqen shume interpretimi i Sander Prosit)
Dueli i heshtur
Me thene te drejten sikur duhet me i kutuar ca se sikur i kemi harruar

----------

